# Critique my boy's movement and conformation.



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm not quite in the mood to watch a video so I'll do my best on conformation.

High withers, he seems down hill, he needs more muscle, long neck, seems cow-hocked, chest seems to stick out too far, and it almost appears as if he has a ewe neck. I think he needs a little bit more weight, some muscle, and work and he would be lovely.


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

Having issues with photobucket...so I can only do confo critique as well!

Anyways, I think he is very cute and attentive! I love his coloring, especially on his muzzle. Is he a Thoroughbred?

I don't think he is downhill at all. The only photo where I can maybe see a hint of downhillness is #2 and if you look at the grass edge behind him...it's the camera angle that is downhill! He seems to have a nice athletic build, and nice and tall...I'd love to see him jump! 

As for the ewe neck thing...I think it's just that he's just lacking muscle in his neck as Supermane mentioned. 

I'd love to see him standing square (also front and back views) to look at the straightness of his legs.

Man, I need to fix photobucket so I can see this guy in action! I like him a lot!!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah, he was standing down a hill in the pictures I was having a hard time finding an even place. He isn't downhill (if he is only slightly).

And yep he slightly cow-hocked and he has terrible muscling, but he has already gained well over 100 pound since we have had him and the muscling has gotten better.

Oh, he is a 15.3 7/8 hh tb.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

don't have time to watch videos...once I'm not busy I'll watch them and then say what I think...as for the conformation...

really long back
pigeon chested
there's something about his neck that I don't like, but can't place it

He's a pretty boy...I love his coloring and his face! And his nose! I love how his body is all dark, but his nose is a light chestnut-ish color!


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Being a TB would account for the withers, most TB's have more pronounced withers. I'm not a very good judge on conformation, but he has nice movement. He needs to be a little more engaged, but he looks good. Just push him forward a little more at the trot. His canter's good.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Here is one of his sale pictures, the only jumping picture that I have of him.








He was in a lot better shape when they took this.


----------



## twodozenroses (Mar 3, 2008)

Condition obviously plays a big part. With some more muscle etc on him he would look super. He's a lovely horse!
Very much a TB. Long through the back and neck. Looks like he has nice shoulder. Typical TB conformation.

Lovely jumping pic. He has good style.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I was actually more interested in getting his movement critiqued, I already knew he had pretty funky conformation.

But thanks for the comments everyone


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I love watching this guy move! I think I'm in love. What a nice looking boy! I'd love to come out and ride him..lol


----------



## JMJ~Arabians (Jan 9, 2008)

Ya know, I am gonna come steal him from you! (where do you live btw??) LOL j/k I think he's a BEAUTIFUL mover, he's quiet, doesn't fuss, no tail wringing, no head bobbing, etc. Wish my horses moved like him under saddle, since I have all rescue horses which have been severely abused they don't go so well, lol.

I think he's a fine choice, true a bit skinny, but hey I like a FAT horse! LOL Mine are pudgy. He looks good to me movement wise.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you, I've been told his movement has improved since I got him, but I don't know about that. I only wish he was as quiet to jumps as he is hacking around...

Oh and I live near the DC Maryland boarder and my horses are kept in Maryland :wink:


----------



## JMJ~Arabians (Jan 9, 2008)

Maybe he just wants to be an English Pleasure horse? That's not so bad is it?


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh he loves to jump, he just gets a little excited over jumps under 2'6",
but I've thinking of showing him in a few english pleasure classes just to see how he does.

I might take my mare as well, but she gets nervous at shows.


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

I think he's a cutie.......I'm still working on the Confo Critiques.......my one initial first impression is that he is light on the bone down below for his body size.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

it looks to me like he is camped under in the front. his neck looks off to me to but i dont think its because its a ewe neck but possible. even though the pics are on an angle it does look as though he is somewhat downhill. even if not by as much as it looks. he also seems to have slightly long pasterns but once again, he is a tb 

i have to admit that so far im not a fan of his conformation but i do think he looks ever so sweet  with more muscle and condition though he would probably scrub up quite nicely 

i will watch the videos later and comment


----------

